# Desperate! Crate training/housebreaking



## briallie (Jan 21, 2013)

We got our 17 week old puppy 8 days ago.
At the breeder she supposedly was trained to a "potty patch" inside.
We immediately started crate training her to only eliminate outside.
Things started out pretty well but seem to be moving backwards.
She pees in her crate several times a day even though I am taking her outside frequently.
Yes, we made the crate as small as possible with the divider so that she can only turn and lie down.
We only take her out of the crate to go outside, eat, or to play with us at which time we watch her.
She has had several poop and pee accidents in the house during play time.
I called the vet and they did not seem concerned about a uti.
I am getting VERY frustrated!
I am on the verge of tears with this.
Is it possible she just isn't trainable??


----------



## AmyL (Jul 1, 2012)

My Hav was peeing in his crate until I had a trainer come to my house to take a look at what we were doing. The first thing she said was - " you need to remove that Sherpa crate pad right away". Boom-as soon as we removed it, the peeing in the crate stopped. Having just the plastic liner tray was essential to fixing the problem. Of course, we were convinced by the place where we bought the crate that we "needed" a crate pad, but it was a big mistake for us. Luckily we found a great trainer who as able to suggest a solution. Good luck and don't give up!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can I ask where you got her? The reason I'm asking is because most pups won't potty where they sleep. Puppy mill and pet store pups will. If you got her from one of those places, training will be tough, but not impossible. A lot of websites look legit, but if you don't go visit the pup, you have no way of knowing. 

Since she is already going in her crate, buy a larger crate. In the back half of the crate, put a liter box. If you can, put a pee pad and a piece of her poo in it. Put her bed, food water, toys etc in the front half of the crate. You might want to use a towel as her bed to start. I am hoping she will sleep on the towel and use the liter box to go. Also, put treats on her bed/towel. Pups don't usually potty where they eat. Good luck!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Can I ask where you got her? The reason I'm asking is because most pups won't potty where they sleep. Puppy mill and pet store pups will. If you got her from one of those places, training will be tough, but not impossible. A lot of websites look legit, but if you don't go visit the pup, you have no way of knowing.
> 
> Since she is already going in her crate, buy a larger crate. In the back half of the crate, put a liter box. If you can, put a pee pad and a piece of her poo in it. Put her bed, food water, toys etc in the front half of the crate. You might want to use a towel as her bed to start. I am hoping she will sleep on the towel and use the liter box to go. Also, put treats on her bed/towel. Pups don't usually potty where they eat. Good luck!


my exact thoughts. that and why did you bring her home at 17 weeks!? did you just find her?? did you GO to the 'breeders' home??
I know there will be a ton of advice given and I can only add that you HAVE to be consistent. do NOT reprimand your puppy in any way. Most likely the puppies were not 'potty trained' and going potty in their sleeping area is the ONLY choice they had...


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> my exact thoughts. that and why did you bring her home at 17 weeks!? did you just find her?? did you GO to the 'breeders' home??
> I know there will be a ton of advice given and I can only add that you HAVE to be consistent. do NOT reprimand your puppy in any way. Most likely the puppies were not 'potty trained' and going potty in their sleeping area is the ONLY choice they had...


17 weeks isn't that old is it? I know in the large dog world, lots of breeders won't release a dog until 16 weeks to be sure she isn't giving away a pet labeled as a show potential pup (or less so, a show potential as a pet). That certainly isn't universal though, we got our first borzoi at 8 weeks.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I also wanted to tell you my story. This way you will know there is hope! You just have to be very patient. 

I got Fred at 13 weeks old. The breeder kept him longer because I had a 2 week trip to China scheduled. The breeder was one recommended to me by the Havanese Club of America.....She was on their breeder referral list. What I didn't realize was she never even started housebreaking with him! When I got my him 7 years ago, I just assumed she would do that. I wasn't a part of this forum, so I didn't have a lot of knowledge Anyway, he would just pee and poo in his crate and she had a pan under it to collect it! So Fred grew up thinking it was ok to pee and poo in his crate! Let me tell you, it was a challenge to housebreak him. He was not 100% relaible until he was 1 1/2 year old. I used the system I told you about, with the literbox in the back of his crate. I also took him outside every 30-45 min, plus after sleeping, eating and playing. I am happy to report, Fred is more than housebroken. He will even go out in the pouring rain, snow, sleet. Nothing stops him or phases him. There is hope, but you can't get frustrated. You have to make a commitment to housebreak this dog and it will eventually click for him


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Zarika said:


> 17 weeks isn't that old is it? I know in the large dog world, lots of breeders won't release a dog until 16 weeks to be sure she isn't giving away a pet labeled as a show potential pup (or less so, a show potential as a pet). That certainly isn't universal though, we got our first borzoi at 8 weeks.


I don't know much about other breeds, but as far as Havanese, 8,10, 12 weeks is definitly the "norm" although I got my hav at 14 weeks and that was considered "old". I didn't FIND her until she was nearly 14 weeks and she was 10 hrs away from me. I got her as soon as I could. There is a LOT of learning that goes between 0-8 weeks and then 8-12 weeks. The biggest socialization window closes aoround 16 weeks. And if that pup is not in an enriching environment being exposed to as many people, situations, textures, sounds, etc, that pup isn't learning about the world, people, how to behave. I'm probably not making much sense. I hope some of our reputable breeders can chime in and help me out here as I am at a loss of what to say! 

All that to say ~ to the original poster... I'm glad you have joined us, congratulations on your new baby!! and I hope that the advice you are getting here is helpful!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

We have a Breeder on this forum who says it can take a year to house train a Havanese to just go to the door and let you know it needs out. Both mine have been hard to house train. If you work your puppy needs to be in a larger x pin with a potty area . They cant hold it for more than 2 to 3 hr. I had that same problem when Maddie was about 14 weeks old I left her created for about 2 hr and she had an accident. That's when I bought the x pin. And set it up like Linda explained. I have to leave mine for up to 9 hours and they are now over two years old. I hate to say it but we still have some problems. I just keep trying to deal with it. Blame myself and love them .


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zarika said:


> 17 weeks isn't that old is it? I know in the large dog world, lots of breeders won't release a dog until 16 weeks to be sure she isn't giving away a pet labeled as a show potential pup (or less so, a show potential as a pet). That certainly isn't universal though, we got our first borzoi at 8 weeks.


 If the puppy wasn't show potential more than likely the puppy just hadn't found a home yet. I would call the breeder and find out what was her training method. Zoeys Breeder told me her litter was an accident and she normally didn't like winter puppys because she likes to start training them outside . She also trained Zoey to go on a washable pad. I think the pads are a mistake because Zoey thinks soft white things are to pee on.( like my bath mat that I forget to put up sometimes.) I have a white coat that she has peeed on.
When I'm home she is 100% trained to go to the door and ask to go out . I would look into a UGA DOG? training system or the litter box. I wish I had.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

When you take the dog outside, does she do anything? Are you walking the dog at all? Sometimes they take a little bit of time/movement before they finish the job. As an example, this morning my boy went outside, took some immediate action, including pee and poo, but wasnt totally done apparently because I had to take him out again about ten minutes later. I am sure it is stressful but keep trying. They are very smart dogs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Why do people ask questions, but never respond to our questions? We are trying to help but need feedback to do so.....


----------

